# GT 240 wrong vaules



## pepi74 (Dec 6, 2009)

1 die size is not 727 mm2 it is 133
2 transistor counnt is not 133 it is 727 
3 pixel fill rate is not 4.4 it is 9 GPixel/sec


----------



## W1zzard (Dec 7, 2009)

1 & 2 will be fixed in next release.

source for 3 ? i see 8 rops @ 550 mhz = 4.4 GP/s


----------



## pepi74 (Dec 7, 2009)

It is little weird that GT 220 has better fill rate then GT 240 (GT is near 1.5 times faster in all tests)
But if you say so....

From wikipedia
gt220
8 Raster Operation(ROP) units, 16 Texture Address(TA)/Texture Filter(TF) units.
gt240
8 Raster Operation(ROP) units, 32 Texture Address(TA)/Texture Filter(TF) units.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GeForce_200_Series

You have table in the end of article shows all characteristics and fill rate also


----------



## W1zzard (Dec 7, 2009)

wikipedia is not reliable for such things. too many idiots editing it who have no clue about what they write. any other source?


----------



## pepi74 (Dec 7, 2009)

No, I have any other source, only as I say before: it is illogical that faster card has lower pixel fill rate.

Edit
But YES, you are right: on other pages value of 4.4 Gtex/sec is also shown, so your calculation is ok!


----------



## pepi74 (Dec 21, 2009)

Since there is no GT 240 in GPU -Z list I cannot upload BIOS from that card. Please add this card in supported card list.


----------

